# Boxed Lunches for 15 year olds



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a request for boxed lunches for 15 year olds. They need to be kosher dairy or parve. I have been racking my brainless head for new different ideas. There are 2 days. Here are my thoughts; any other ideas?

Day 1: Veggie Subs - cheese, lettuce, tomato, cuke, carrots, green pepper
Chips
Fruit
Cookie

Day 2: Choice of Tuna or humus wrap
carrots with Dip
Fruit
Brownie
I did think of making home made "lunchables" with pizza crust, marinara and cheese, but this seems like a bit too much work.

There is also a chicken dinner - thinking cacciatori with pasta side and salad
or traditional roasted with mashed and green bean
What do you think?
pgr


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

hey pgr,
I was just goin to toss out the idea of making your tuna sandwich style and your vegie a wrap. Works well for us.
pan


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Pan,
Just had another idea... I use to get these "walkabout" sandwiches at a stand at the mall. They were just basically salad in wrap - very thick and full - and you could put a greek yogurt dressing &/or tuna (not mixed with mayo, just tuna). Was thinking about either that or a caesar that you could add tuna too.

Guess the Caesar might get soggy... this boxed lunch thing is new to me & the fact that it is 15 year olds and dairy/parve is causing a brain freeze for me. 
pgr


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

you can do a menu search for what you need (Kosher Dairy and Parve menu), and see what you can adapt into a "box lunch".


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

pgr,

since the job is in January, and it will be cold, how about a hot soup with thick bread? After sightseeing on in a cold and windy day on the coast, hot soup would be a welcomed lunch. I believe that the paper soup containters would keep it hot enough for the short drive from your place to the city.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lentil,
I love that idea! 
BTW I should be here Sunday!
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Vegetarian Chili and cheesy biscuits

French have a roasted veg sandwich on fougasse and basalmic dressing, can include cheese....But what makes this one a keeper is that you can make it the day before. You need the right bread for it though.

years ago I catered offsite (way way offsite) Mycological events for 100 ish....that included a brown bag for the field......
black bean wrap with salsa....etc....

Jan in NE.....hot food.....


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Wondering of soups for 15 year olds out sightseeing will be too messy?

Shroom, what did you put in the black bean wraps beside salsa? Did you make it a spread?

Gotta go do 3 more pies... and the brownies! Will do the last 2 and the torte in the AM.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

this was probably 8-9 years ago....man was it that long ago?!!!!!

ok, tortilla, but today there are wrap wrappers....black beans ground with onions, garlic, or garlic oniony salsa, cheese.....possibly thin cabbage....holds up better than lettuce, don't remember corn but that would work too....peppers, maybe red onions.....hmmmm.....

ok kids, 
black beans, cumin, salt pepper, oil, granulated garlic (Penzey's), green onions....grind into a coarse paste....you could even leave some out of the grinder for more texture. Sour Cream/Cream Cheese....I'd mix maybe 50-50, add salsa but keep it thick.....then veg...probably thin sliced cabbage.

Could be an interesting bus ride for those that aren't used to beans/cabbage.

Mexican brownies would be a fun dessert, add cinnamon and a tiny chipotle. 

Packaging is a total bear, man I hate doing it and paying for it and storing it....would much rather take huge bowls/platters of food.

Seems like we used foil to seal the wraps, been an awfully long time.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

15 year olds are so not into gourmet meals, I would keep the menu simple, familiar and basic.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have done that type of black bean spread for adults as part of a tea room sandwich for adults.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I don't know as I'd worry about the mess of soup or chili- keep it thick. And besides they're 15, not 5. They should be able to spoon or drink soup without a bib.:lol:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Next question: who should i order the containers form? Any of you have a good source on line?
pgr


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Why, from me, of course! I can mail you what you need for soup containers and lids, but I'm out of boxes and can't justify getting 250 right now. Maybe you could use med sized paper shopping bags with handles?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bought hinged black bottom/clear top go-containers a few weeks ago.....100 in the $70ish range.

250 clear lided pints/qts run about $45-50

how about just large brown paper bags from the grocery store?

Packaging has been consuming more and more space in my kitchen/storage room lately. 

Funny, how spending more on great products does not trouble me....but packaging just chafes....

Let us know what you decide on making/using. How many kids was this?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I remember being a 15 yo kid and being a super picky eater! I also worked in the kitchens of "higher" end campers ( teens ) and they don't really eat a whole lot of different unless they have gourmet cooks at home.

Most of these parents work so the kids are at the mercy of housekeepers or cooks or whatever is in the freezer or they have the number of a great pizza delivery service.

Don't over think this one, remember yourself at 15 what you loved or would've loved to eat and go from there.

(PS: Most 15 year old girls won't eat ...much...and are too embarassed to eat in front of boys! Just a heads up..lol)

But, the suggestions sound great...especially if you are trying to impress the parents!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I think you are right, Risque. I ran the proposal by my 17 yr old and went with offering them 3 possibilities to choose their 2 meals form: Remember these needed to be veggie/dairy -Option 1: Veggie Subs with fruit, chips, cookie
Option 2: Choice of Tuna on roll or humus wrap with same sides. Option 3: Minestrone Soup woth roll, string cheese stick & cookie.

Dinner options - They wanted chicken -
Option 1: Chicken Cacciatore, Pasta, Salad, Garlic Bread, Brownies
Option 2: Roasted Chicken, Salad, Mashed, Green Beans, Brownies

My son was really clear about what the kids would eat. And yes, I know the girls will eat little in front of the boys!

Thanks for all your help!
pgr


----------

